# Fast healthy pan fried fish



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

This is really good and as simple as a knock on the head. And low in calories, the polar opposite of other richer recipes.

Thaw out frozen (or use fresh) small or medium size filet of bass, swai, tilapia, sunfish, perch, or similar mild white fleshed fish. (Mahi mahi, tuna, etc., a bit too tough for this recipe.)

Heat cast iron skillet on high heat till water drops dance across surface.

Season one side of fish filet with seasoned salt, plain salt and pepper etc.

Put seasoned side of fish on hot skillet and cook on high heat till the flesh turns opaque to about a quarter inch from the edges.

Sprinkle with seasoning, if desired, and flip onto other side and cook till done, when flesh is opaque.

Can be eaten straight on a plate, as shown, or used in a fish sandwich, fried rice, etc. 

Hardly any calories . . . . but filling!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> This is really good and as simple as a knock on the head. And low in calories, the polar opposite of other richer recipes.
> 
> Thaw out frozen (or use fresh) small or medium size filet of bass, swai, tilapia, sunfish, perch, or similar mild white fleshed fish. (Mahi mahi, tuna, etc., a bit too tough for this recipe.)
> 
> ...


I’d love that!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Dave, did you eat lake Erie perch when you lived in Ohio? A friend that did a lot of perch fishing just rinsed and coated in corn meal. That’s what I do. Never thought to just fry a nude fish. 🐟


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> Dave, did you eat lake Erie perch when you lived in Ohio? A friend that did a lot of perch fishing just rinsed and coated in corn meal. That’s what I do. Never thought to just fry a nude fish. 🐟


Oh yeah, and we usually pan fried it. Along with walleye. But this way is good, too, especially if you can't find cornmeal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

DoomsDave said:


> Oh yeah, and we usually pan fried it. Along with walleye. But this way is good, too, especially if you can't find cornmeal.


What kind is that in your photo? I often eat it twice a week. Quick, healthy and as you said, filling. When I eat fish I’m not hunting for snacks and munching the rest of the evening.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You mentioned perch, a very white tasty fish. Years ago I went with a few other guys to a cottage at Point Peninsula, NY, in the Thousand Islands region. We fished and caught buckets full of perch. One of the guys could filet them in a few seconds with an electric knife, leaving filets a little bigger than a Chicken McNugget. We ate fish, drank beer and played poker all night. Ah-to be young again.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Startingover said:


> What kind is that in your photo? I often eat it twice a week. Quick, healthy and as you said, filling. When I eat fish I’m not hunting for snacks and munching the rest of the evening.


That’s swai, a kind of southeast Asian free swimming catfish. It’s very good, with a flavor much more like perch and much less like bullhead catfish.

It’s good that’s swai 😀


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I go little different route. Using salmon fillet, I season and place skin side down on the grill in my electric smoker at about 225. Add pellets of course- I usually use alder.

Add a side dish and beverage....

Best part is no smell In the house 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Got yourself a fish spatula?


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

huesmann said:


> Got yourself a fish spatula?


Nope. Just a plain old "spanker" like Mommy used to use . . . . 

But, always open to try something new.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

huesmann said:


> Got yourself a fish spatula?


Never heard of it before.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

One way this is really good is to have it with some wild rice (or brown rice), with some butter melted over it, plus a salad. Very basic but very fast, tasty and healthy. You get a bit of rich tasty butter, but avoid the overkill problem too much can cause, as @Two Knots has noted in other threads.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Healthy is subjective.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

J. V. said:


> Healthy is subjective.


Oh I suppose, though I'm usually in agreement with definitions of it that include freedom from things like heart attacks, strokes, etc.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

DoomsDave said:


> One way this is really good is to have it with some wild rice (or brown rice), with some butter melted over it, plus a salad. Very basic but very fast, tasty and healthy. You get a bit of rich tasty butter, but avoid the overkill problem too much can cause, as @Two Knots has noted in other threads.


Have you tried a fish taco recipe?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

TheEplumber said:


> Have you tried a fish taco recipe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah.

Good thing the fishies reproduce quickly . . . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Now I have to buy fish tomorrow because all this fishy talk has me craving it.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

DoomsDave said:


> Oh I suppose, though I'm usually in agreement with definitions of it that include freedom from things like heart attacks, strokes, etc.


Like the low calorie diet vs the low carb diet. One doctor will approve of one and not the other. 
The rule I try to follow is a well rounded eat what I like diet.
I eat most everything in moderation. I use salt and butter along with fatty meats like pork and well marbled beef. There is nothing I will not eat unless I don’t like it.


----------

